
Ask HN: Are these real Googlers? Shot taken from TensorFlow video - glossyscr
http://imgur.com/mAo7PGl
======
glossyscr
Just watched the TensorFlow video which I really enjoyed, especially the
product itself.

But are the people shown in the office real?

------
natch
Why wouldn't they be?

